# Some projects that are going to production soon...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Hey guys,
I just wanted to update you on some projects that I have in the works. I have a number of bodies that are going to be in production soon, the first being a fairly accurate remake of the old Super Modified. 

These will be injection molded in ABS plastic, not resin cast, and will be released in a few different body colors. Shown here is an artists rendering of a red chrome body with gold chrome bumpers, wing, roll cage, etc... (The gold chrome on the actual car will be more 'shiny', not flat as in the drawing)... Some cars will have the traditional silver chrome pieces. 

Availability and ordering details will be posted soon. If all goes right, I might be at the Matteson, IL show with these.

I'll post updates on other projects as they progress, including Speed Racer.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Lenny, Looks great. :thumbsup: You can count on me getting a couple. What are the other bodies that may be comming soon?


Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Holy Cow! I think it will be a great little car! I can hardly wait for them! I will need one in each color, you know. :thumbsup:

I think it is really cool to have something like this to look forward to. Thank you kindly for your efforts, Dan. I am sure it will be a real beauty!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

jack0fall said:


> What are the other bodies that may be comming soon?
> 
> 
> Jeff


 Hi Jeff,
I can't really comment at the moment...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Nice car!*

Count me in on the Super Modified. I haven't broken down and bought a vintage one on Ebay at those prices.

I wish that you came out with the SPeed Race before I made one out of a McLaren Elva and bondo. And a Racer X out of a Chapparel.

Jim


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-jetjim said:


> Count me in on the Super Modified. I haven't broken down and bought a vintage one on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These will look just like the originals at a fraction of the cost. There will even be some in the original colors...

Dan


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dan, that will be so cool. what other colors are coming. (I love the red chrome too)


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> Dan, that will be so cool. what other colors are coming. (I love the red chrome too)


 I've tried to match the 3 original colors as best as I could (orange, blue, yellow), there will be a black with red interior, a blue chrome and then the red chrome. The chrome cars will have white interiors...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I don't care for chromy cars...

But I sure will be looking forward to the regular colors!!
Bring em' on Dan!
Scott


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Very nice Dan. Will these be "body only" cars and are they screw-on or snap-on. 

GP


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

buzzinhornet said:


> Very nice Dan. Will these be "body only" cars and are they screw-on or snap-on.
> 
> GP


 They are T-Jet style, like the originals. You'll have the option of body only or mounted on a chassis. 

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> I don't care for chromy cars...


 I was considering doing a 'stealth' version in Lexan... If there is enough interest, I still might.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Where besides the shows Lenny??*

Will you make these available outside of shows? I'm an eastcoaster and not likely to get to that midwest show. Will you have a website?(or do you have one now?) Im a sucker for the old school hotrods. As soon as they can be had let us know. dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Will you make these available outside of shows? I'm an eastcoaster and not likely to get to that midwest show. Will you have a website?(or do you have one now?) Im a sucker for the old school hotrods. As soon as they can be had let us know. dave


 Hi Dave,
They'll be available from my website. Ordering info will be posted here as the delivery date approaches. If you'd like to be added to my email list and receive an email notice when they are available, send your name, HobbyTalk ID and email address to me at [email protected].

Thanks for your interest!

Dan


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Dan,

It looks great, I can't wait for these to come out because I know I will have to get 2 or 3. I have a thing for Red and Green Chrome cars. BTW, How are the Speed Racer and Racer X cars coming along? 

Dave :wave:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Dan, I'll be at the show and I hope I'll be able to get one of each of the non-chrome cars plus the Speed Racer cars if they are available in time for the show. So I have enough money for you and RRR if he is there could you give me a hint of the price of these beauties???


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Dan, I'll be at the show and I hope I'll be able to get one of each of the non-chrome cars plus the Speed Racer cars if they are available in time for the show. So I have enough money for you and RRR if he is there could you give me a hint of the price of these beauties???


 Sadly, Speed Racer won't be done in time for the Matteson show. 

Final price hasn't been set yet on the Super Modifieds, but a complete RTR car should be under $25. Considering that a resin 'kit' of this car costs nearly $50 without chassis from RRR, and that a red chrome resin Super Modified sold for around $170 on eBay







recently, this is a steal...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> Hi Dave,
> They'll be available from my website.


 Is your web site up and running?? If so how bout a URL please 

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> Is your web site up and running?? If so how bout a URL please
> 
> Roger Corrie


 Hi Roger,
I'm working on the site as we speak and hope to have it up and running in a few weeks... I'll post the URL when it's ready to go...

Dan


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Super Mod*

Hey Lenny,

Can I get mine with those white streaks comin' off of it? That way, it'll look fast sittin' still and scare away the competition!
Gene


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Super Mod price*



lenny said:


> Final price hasn't been set yet on the Super Modifieds, but a complete RTR car should be under $25...


OooKaaayyy - I'll take a few dozen...

Gene Hedden


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Lenny, what chassi is under this beauty?

Gene


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those look nice, Lenny. Are you affiliated with Tom and Round2? I'll be wanting some of these.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dlw said:


> Are you affiliated with Tom and Round2?


 No...


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Put me on the list
Coro Kid


----------



## Nozmo (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Lenny,

Those will be cool to have. The mods were one of my favorite cars back in the day.... 

Nozmo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet! I may have to get back into the Tjets if you keep this up. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Looks cool!

I like the chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Excellent reproduction and drawing. Keep us posted. Thanks. Con.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello Lenny, I was looking at the Johnny Lightning page of Maple City Hobbies store REH catolog. On that page it listed future 2005 releases and one of the cars was a 57 Studebaker Golden Hawk. Was that your car you were working on? I know all that is history now with the sale of JL slot line back to Tom Lowe. Just thought that was interesting to see it mentioned as a future release, and that release must have been close to reality. Are you planning on any future releases for the Studebakers you had in the works? I would definitly like to see those for sale someday. Randy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hello Lenny, I was looking at the Johnny Lightning page of Maple City Hobbies store REH catolog. On that page it listed future 2005 releases and one of the cars was a 57 Studebaker Golden Hawk. Was that your car you were working on? I know all that is history now with the sale of JL slot line back to Tom Lowe. Just thought that was interesting to see it mentioned as a future release, and that release must have been close to reality. Are you planning on any future releases for the Studebakers you had in the works? I would definitly like to see those for sale someday. Randy.


 Randy, what other 2005 future releases did they mention? And do you know when that catalog came out?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

lenny said:


> Randy, what other 2005 future releases did they mention? And do you know when that catalog came out?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


Dan, The date on this sheet says; 16 February 2005, on the upper right corner. On the lower right corner it says, 
First look at 2005
Sneak Peaks
57 Studebaker Golden Hawk
Hot Rod Rel. June
Shelby Daytona Coupe
Classic Gold. May
73 Pontiac GTO/Grand Am
Classic Gold July
If you want I can Fax it to you or mail it to you. Randy. Too bad these didn't make it to release. These would have been cool.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> Dan, The date on this sheet says; 16 February 2005, on the upper right corner. On the lower right corner it says,
> First look at 2005
> Sneak Peaks
> 57 Studebaker Golden Hawk
> ...


 Randy,
that looks like all Johnny Lightning diecast that came out this year.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Dan, I thought it might of been your 57 Studebaker. I remember you mentioned in an earlier posting that you was working on some Studebakers. Randy.


----------

